# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Rob1974

Hallo ik ben Rob, 39 jaar en ik heb mij hier aangemeld omdat ik enkele vragen heb over geestelijke gezondheid. 
Ik hoop dat forum genoten mij meer kunnen vertellen en mij wegwijs kunnen maken.

Gr. Rob

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Hallo Rob,

Welkom op het forum. Ik hoop dat je hier de antwoorden op jouw vragen zult vinden. Veel succes daarbij!

----------

